# anxious muzzleloader



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I got a buck muzzleloader tag this year and am going out after a wallhanger. I know where two are at and to go after them will require two totally different styles of hunting. One will require sitting in one spot every evening from about 4:30 to sundown and MAYBE getting a shot at him. The will consist of walking cattails and tree rows, possibly by myself, to jump him and hope to get a shot.
What are your thoughts.

The reason I am only shooting a wallhanger and will not pul the trigger at anything else is mrs. cootkiller and I both filled our buck tags for gun and already have a freezer full of moose meat from mrs cootkillers moose this fall.(which is excellent I might add) So don't bother barking at me for my reasons for only going after Harvey Wallhanger.

It's my tag and I will cry if I want to.(sung to the tune of its by party and I'll cry if I want to) 

cootkiller :sniper: :run:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Geez.....are you defensive...

I'd do the same thing.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Good luck on the monster. If you can use a scope, either plan will work. If you have to use iron sights, it is hard to make a single good shot on a running buck. If you can get in position to watch him bed down, a slow stalk could put you in position to make a good shot at close range.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Success will come in numbers. If you don't like to tree stand hunt, you will need people. Deer are really scetchy this time of year. It helps to have walkers. Spot and stalk.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

cootkiller, I was lucky enough to draw a smoke pole tag as well I am going to take the wait approach. Let hugo come to me. It worked during rifle season. It's the best way to make a clean harvest. Pretty exciting as well good luck! Magnum


----------

